# Waiting to Fly



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

How long do you have to wait to fly after diving?

I have done some research on this and it seems as though there are a ton of different answers. I know it depends on how many dives you do, how deep, what altitude you are flying at, etc. Lets say that you do 2-3 dives at about 95-115 fsw in a day. How long would you have to wait to fly in a commercial aircraft? I know my computer says after I am done diving how long I have to wait but I never pay attention since I rarely leave here.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

When I went to the Carribean with a dive club, the club wanted us to wait at least 12 hours before flying back after a dive. We did night dives 60-70 ft. and finished them around 9 pm and the private plane took off about 10 am the next day. I don't think that I would chance any less time then 12 hours.


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

12 hours is the recommended minimum. If you have done multi day-multi level diving, 24 hours would be a safe alternative.

Blaine


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I figured 12 hours at least but some places/people have recommended 24 hours. I didnt want to take any chances.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep...ATLEAST 12!


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Is the risk still for the bends or nitrogen narcosis or what? I'm not a diver, but I'd still like to know!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Bends. Narcosis is going the other way.


----------

